# Super Duck Dryer on eBay now



## briones1980 (Aug 21, 2008)

Hi everyone, I hope this isn't annoying - but I see a super duck dryer on ebay now that's ending soon and I know some of you talked about wanting a used one if it came up (since they don't make it anymore).

I posted the ebay link already here: http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/62-buy-sell-trade/113288-super-duck-dryer.html#post1923908

It's not mine, I'm not the seller, but maybe someone still wants one?

Peace!

Eric


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Eric - thanks for posting.


----------

